# china and cancun / mexico city deal



## navy721 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm hearing some stuff about china buying a large amount of land near cancun and they plan on setting up a port. Which doesnt make sense. Anyone hear anything about this? 

I also hear there has been a rapid rise in asian (most likely chinese) people in mexico city, and that the locals say they aren't paying their share of tax.

Anyone have any information?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

navy721 said:


> ... and that the locals say they aren't paying their share of tax. ...


What does that mean? I thought Mexico already had one of the lowest rates of compliance with tax law. Is any of the money that changes hands in mercados or with street vendors ever taxed?


----------



## navy721 (Dec 6, 2011)

There are other forms of tax. I wasn't singling out any 1 in particular. I was only seeking out others that may have heard something. 

Lets not pick on street vendors or any merchants. Lets just pick on asians? OK?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

navy721 said:


> Lets not pick on street vendors or any merchants. Lets just pick on asians? OK?


If it wasn't for the Asians, there would be no one to pick on.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

I heard from a reliable source (guy who worked on the deal) that the Chinese were looking at a large track of land in the Campeche area ... it sounded like they are putting in a plantation for something. I don't know if the deal closed thou.

I doubt that they would put in a industrial port in Cancun (tourist area) ... we have a bulk and container port in Progreso


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> If it wasn't for the Asians, there would be no one to pick on.


Why not pick on the North-of-the-Border foreigners living here. How many of us declare our income to Hacienda (Mexican IRS).


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Why not pick on the North-of-the-Border foreigners living here. How many of us declare our income to Hacienda (Mexican IRS).


I did.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I did.


I do. I pay taxes every month at the bank on my Mexican income earned as a free-lance English teacher.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I do. I pay taxes every month at the bank on my Mexican income earned as a free-lance English teacher.


I did too, when I worked for CONAFOR. I wonder how many people declare US pensions or Social Security though?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I did too, when I worked for CONAFOR. I wonder how many people declare US pensions or Social Security though?


Are they supposed to be declared to the Mexican government? When I go to INM every year to renew my visa, no one there shows any interest in my US pensions; all they want to see is proof that I've my taxes to the Mexican government for the period directly before the month I apply for a renewal. My accountant has never asked me about my US pensions when he files my yearly tax returns. The next time I see him, I'll ask him about this.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Are they supposed to be declared to the Mexican government? When I go to INM every year to renew my visa, no one there shows any interest in my US pensions; all they want to see is proof that I've my taxes to the Mexican government for the period directly before the month I apply for a renewal. My accountant has never asked me about my US pensions when he files my yearly tax returns. The next time I see him, I'll ask him about this.


Everything I read says that Mexico is like the US: they tax the world wide income of residents (anyone spending more than 183 days a year in Mexico). There is a deduction or credit for taxes paid to other countries, so it might not result in a tax liability, but I think it is supposed to be declared. But then I am no accountant in Mexico, the US or Canada.


----------



## navy721 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rude: blatant high jacking of my thread... get your own people. 

what do you think this is a forum or something!?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

navy721 said:


> Rude: blatant high jacking of my thread... get your own people.
> 
> what do you think this is a forum or something!?


Hey, where'd the China men at? :focus:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

navy721 said:


> Rude: blatant high jacking of my thread... get your own people.
> 
> what do you think this is a forum or something!?


Sorry about that. It might have been my response to your original post that set if off in the tax direction. But you did mention "tax" in your original post. I guess you didn't expect that to be the focus of the discussion.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty interesting! When I was in Playa Ventura (2 hours drive south of Acapulco) last Feb, there was alot of talk about some Chinese investors coming to the area from Mexico City looking to invest...


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Resistance to immigration*

The Chinese seem to be the current choice for the "Misbehaving immigrants" award. In every place I have ever spent substantial time, the US - Canada - Europe, and now Mexico, there is always one immigrant group that is the favorite choice whenever someone generates a bad rumor. In the US currently, Mexicans and Africans take the hit, in Canada, Mexicans and people from the Czech Republic, in Europe, it is the North Africans. I have found that there is usually little basis for these stories, and though yours could easily be true, some are so preposterous that it makes one wonder how on earth reasonable people could pass them along. 
My personal thoughts on the matter are that the world is becoming smaller. The countries who have something to offer those people who are living in areas of economic nothingness will continue to be a target for mass immigration. There is no easy solution, maybe there is no solution at all.


----------

